# Manual removal of ATITool



## Marstiphal (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi,

I wonder if anyone can help with a manual proceedure for removing ATITool from windows 7 64 bit edition. It appears after an uninstall there are several files and a reg entry that have been left. The following have been left on my system and seem to be locked so I cant delete from normal or safe mode

atitool.inf_amd64_neutral_3e32db7ddd3d33ce
atitool64.sys
atitool.pnf
atitool.inf

this reg entry also appears to be undeletable in safe mode

%SystemPath%\system32\DRIVERS\ATITool64.sys


This seems to be causing stability issues on my machine that is now crashing all the time after the uninstall, usualy when doing something graphical like loading a game. I have checked and the event log has the following entries at the exact time of and after every crash

The driver \Driver\ATITool failed to load for the device Root\*ATITOOLDEVICE\0000.

Does anyone know of a fix for this? Your help would be apreciated.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 19, 2009)

remove the driver via device manager .. 

or try:
sc stop atitool
sc delete atitool


----------



## Marstiphal (Nov 19, 2009)

Many thanks for the quick reply W1zzard, I'll give this a try

Hi W1zzard, I followed your instructions but it did not fix the issue. There is no service for atitool so the sc stop atitool/sc delete atitool didnt work.

I did uninstall atitool through the device manager but the files and reg entries remain undeletable. My computer has crashed once while writing this post..


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2009)

boot into safe mode and delete them manually, and i doubt it's atitool causing the crash


----------



## Marstiphal (Nov 20, 2009)

Well I'm not 100% sure its ATITool thats causing the crashing but its this entry:

The driver \Driver\ATITool failed to load for the device Root\*ATITOOLDEVICE\0000.

thats in the event logs following every crash. I have tried serveral times in safe mode to delete these files without success. They all appear to be protected somewhow


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2009)

have you tried installing atitool again and then using the uninstaller ?


----------

